
React v0.14 Release Candidate - dfguo
https://facebook.github.io/react/blog/2015/09/10/react-v0.14-rc1.html
======
spicyj
Dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/edit?id=10199162](https://news.ycombinator.com/edit?id=10199162).

